# good bike painter in Eugene OR?



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

I have a steel bike that has an 1.5 by 1 inch area where the paint has been worn off. Any recommendations as to where I can get the spot touched up in Eugene?

Thanks.


----------



## Wiley J (Sep 24, 2003)

A while back, there was a guy that worked at Collin's on 11th that did frame painting on the side. I don't recall his name, but you might ask around there.


----------

